# Wee little Ecogear VX40's & 35's (edit: work on Snapper



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone used this type of lure before? 
I picked up a VX40 today to see how it went. They're only a tiny little thing and you can get them in 35mm to. :shock:

Had a look at the action, by running it around the pool, at first it didnt do anything on the drop or bringing it up slowly, but when I moved it a little faster it had a great tight action that looked the same as a distressed bait fish. Cant wait to give it a whirl to see how it goes.

http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/prem ... 35_40.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Was speaking to Kevin Ford from Lureworld yesterday at the Hobie Bass Bash.

He now stocks them and they are selling well.

I too have been buying the jackall ones, these Ecogear ones look better especially with trebles fitted rather than doubles like the Jackall ones.

Good Price too at $17.95

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?q=vx

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I got mine from BCF at the same price. They only just got them in a couple of weeks ago and there is only a handful left. I'll be using it for bream and will give them a try on the Squire. They should be good for deeper water around pylons and drop offs.
So, have you had much success with the Jackall blades in salt ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Paul

Caught all the big bass at Wivenhoe on the jackall ones,

Cheers


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Are they a rehash of the old Aussie bladerunner?


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

this sort of lure has been around for a long time but not as good finish as this they are sell well  so all go out and get some
milan


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yep.. saw them at my local today - just got em in and not even on the shelf.. only bought 1 as I want to see what the action is like myself BEFORE the rest of the range catch me :lol: :lol: ..

I really love the ecogear stuff.. well finished usually except for the poxy trebles on these.. good thing I'll change to singles once I check out the action..

interesting how you can change the tow point position as well... I like that a lot 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Will post up a report later, but I can tell you the Snapper luv em.  .....except if I'm ganna use 6 lb leader I really need to retie my knots more often.  .....Oh well off to the shop and buy another.

Proofs in the pudding......well at least the Snapper.








51 cm's









Little ones like em to.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Will post up a report later, but I can tell you the Snapper luv em.  .....except if I'm ganna use 6 lb leader I really need to retie my knots more often.  .....Oh well off to the shop and buy another.
> 
> Proofs in the pudding......well at least the Snapper.


good stuff... what is the action like ??
what sort of retrieve ??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

landyman said:


> good stuff... what is the action like ??
> what sort of retrieve ??


The action is just like an injured or startled fish, very fast and tight side to side movement. Its probably the best lure I've seen that replicates an injured fish.

The retrieve is easy, snapper usually feed in the bottom 1 mtr of water, so I would cast it then let it drop to the bottom then work it pulling the tip of the rod up fast enough just to get the action happening and then pause for about 5 sec's and do it again ( winding slowly all the time), and the hits I was getting were on the pause.
They also troll about 3- 3.5 km's per hour.

Just bought another as well as a 35, which I think will be better for Bream in shallow water.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I gave one a go on the weekend at Warrnambool.. nice action and casting weight..

donuts on it thought - the fish wanted soft baits i.e. plastics..


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn! I wanted to buy a couple of these soon as I saw them on sale....but I thought I'd do the right thing and just spend money on other things! Sheesh looks like I made a mistake, I'm dieing to give them a go now!

Great work again Paul!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

landyman your obviously holding your tongue the wrong way mate. :lol:

SFA I havent even tried them on there targeted species yet, Bream......too busy catching Squire on them. 

Ive tried larger hooks, but they are balanced to those little trebles and as soon as you use a larger treb they loose there action. :?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> landyman your obviously holding your tongue the wrong way mate. :lol:
> 
> SFA I havent even tried them on there targeted species yet, Bream......too busy catching Squire on them.
> 
> Ive tried larger hooks, but they are balanced to those little trebles and as soon as you use a larger treb they loose there action. :?


try larger single lure hooks then 8)

to be honest.. the day I tried them, the bream weren't hitting any hard bodies at all.. only wrigglers.. will give the '40 a go again this weekend... but I do like the action so may pick up a few different colours before then


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Landyman maybe the 35 would be better for bream. I dont know about where you are, but Bream here usually feed in 1 mtr or less of water, that's why the little sx40's and lightly waited plastics work so well. The 35's only weigh 3.5 grams, which should be easier to work over shallow water.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Landyman maybe the 35 would be better for bream. I dont know about where you are, but Bream here usually feed in 1 mtr or less of water, that's why the little sx40's and lightly waited plastics work so well. The 35's only weigh 3.5 grams, which should be easier to work over shallow water.


Our Bream (Melbourne) seem to feed anywhere there is food :lol: :lol: - I only bought the 40 due to the fact that I could use it on a wide variety of species.. but yes.. the plan is to buy a couple of 35's especially for the breamski's..


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Picked up a 54cm Squire today using the blades. 

Went out in a mates stinky boat, he was using Gulps and I was using blades and Jackalls and apart from a 68 cm Snapper he got when the rod was in the holder ( which I dont think counts.....may as well be a stink bait) we were getting about the same amount of hits......so it just goes to show, Snapper will take anything if there hungry. :lol:


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

Ive had something similar to that and caught a tarpon in the marroochy river mouth.
I might go and get on of them. I was using an sx40 at the marina but got nothing, lots of follows
Angus


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

adventurelover said:


> Ive had something similar to that and caught a tarpon in the marroochy river mouth.
> I might go and get on of them. I was using an sx40 at the marina but got nothing, lots of follows
> Angus


With the SX40's I find there best in water less than 1 mtr and a very slow troll or retrieve with plenty of pauses. The blades are better in deeper water (3 mtrs+) same deal with the retrieve, as slow as possible with lots of pauses. I picked up a couple of small sweetlips today using the blade in front of Queens beach.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Paul

Finally bought a VX40 in 405 this arvo, gee they're small. If I catch a wivenhoe bass on one of these, I will have to hire a dentist. 

Don't get much for your money, but by your reports they are working. Will try soon and tell you what I think.

Also picked up your fav Jackall too, the purple one.

Cheers


----------

